# Vertical Smoker Help



## MikeS2942

I might have a large propane tank to make something of. I am thinking of a vertical smoker wit ha separate fire box. 

Has anyone ever built a Vertical Smoker? If so what are the disadvantages?

I would think the meat would smoke better if stacked inside of a vertical smoker vs horizontal.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

Anyone with a Weber Smokey Mountain or UDS is using a "vertical smoker", but there's not an off-set fire box.

You might want to consider building a fire basket like in the UDS, cut a door, smoke stack/exhaust up top, and use it like a large Weber Smokey Mountain. I think that'd be cool.
Here's one out of a 105 gal tank...
http://backyardbeeblog.blogspot.com/2010/03/smoker-build-finished.html

Here's another one...pic down in the thread (read a few posts down)
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/49722/question-about-my-vertical-smoker


----------



## Igofish

I have the exact thing and it cooks a brisket like you would not believe. Mine is a 250 gal propane tank, standing up with just a large hole cut in the buttom and the lid made out of the top. I build a small mesquite wood fire by it and shove coals under when needed. I luve it and I am fixing to make another for my other place in Schulenburg. I have the tank and I am fixing to burn it out. Just need to find somone to cut and weld on it for me..


----------



## Derek

Yup same here built one for a buddy last year if you need any dimensions holler at me


----------



## jtburf

http://www.thesmokering.com/

John


----------



## the hook

pm sent


----------



## MikeS2942

Thanks, 

I was thinking of using a large propane tank, standing it on end and building a fire box about 18" from the tank. I thought about using 2-2" pipes to feed the smoke to two separate elevations each with separate dampers. I think the tank would stand about 8-feet tall.

I thought this would cook better since the grease could fall and the smoke / heat rises anyway. I thought I could exhaust the smoke out the top.


----------



## txdougman

Mines 7 ft..only downside is i wish we woulda made some way to control the temp with flutes at 3 different levels. It has a few hot spots on the left side...The top & middle racks do great!


----------

